# schei*e, dreck blöder. need help bei win98 und win2k



## Flame (26. Juli 2001)

moin leutz,

ich glaub jetzt hab ich es geschafft, was ich gar net raff.

also:

ich habe 2 hdd`s an ata100 (ide3&ide4)
auf hdd1 ist win2k
auf hdd2 ist win98SE

nun habe ich keine möglichkeit gesehen unter win2k zu partitionieren, da partition magic 4 nur unter win9x läuft.
also habe ich einen bootmanager installiert. (speedboot oder sowas)
der läuft auch. 
nur:
kam in partition magic immer die meldung:
"Partitionstabellenfehler #108"
also hab ich in win98 im dosmodus fdisk /mbr eingegeben.

nun hat das blöde vieh von windows98 die 0spur von win2k überschrieben
was ja eigendlich nicht möglich sein kann, aber nun so ist. 

bei versuch win2k zu booten kam dann erst die fehlermeldung:
"kein betriebssystem"

also hab ich die controller umgetauscht damit ich wenigstens wieder in den bootmanager komme.

beim versuch nun win2k zu starten sagte mir das system, es könne keine boot.ini finden.

frage nun:

was kann ich machen, um wieder an meine win2k dateien zu kommen, da ich dort noch alles drauf habe, was wichtig ist.

win2k einfach drüber bügeln, halte ich für unklug.

ich hoffe mir kann einer helfen.


----------



## bdragon (28. Juli 2001)

1.Unter NT4 gibt es eine Notstart Disk
Mit der solltest Du das wieder herstellen können.

2. Probier mal von der CD zu booten. Mir war so das Win2000 erkennt wenn der Bootsektor beschädigt ist. Man kann die Installation aber abbrechen wenn er nicht kann.

3.Ich hatte das Problem mal mit NT4 und habe es aber wieder hinbekommen.
Die Möglichkeit das Windows neuzuinstallieren könnte Dir als letzte Lösung zumindest helfen an deine Dateien zu kommen.

4. Empfehle ich Dir bei einem Dualboot system folgende Lösung, sofern Du nicht unbedingt darauf angewiesen bist von Win2000 auf die Dateien von Win 98 zu zugreifen, stelle im Bios einfach ein welche Platte er booten soll und deaktiviere die andere, auf die Art bist völlig unabhängig von dem MBR auf C.
Ich mache das schon länger so einfach beim starten ins Bios, Platte auswählen und bis zum nächsten Wechsel habe ich Ruhe.

So ich hoffe es ist was für Dich dabei.

Mfg
Bdragon



-----------------------------------------------
Gibt es intelligentes Leben auf der Erde?




Ganz klar.
Ja,aber ich bin nur zu Besuch hier.


----------



## Flame (29. Juli 2001)

*nun thx aber...*

ich habe mir mal partition magic6 ausgeborgt. 

der bringt aber immer einen 117er error. can`t init bla bla bla.
kann es sein, das partition magic nicht mit ata100 zurecht kommt?
*grml*

von cd starten funzt net.
win2k möchte installieren und erkennt nur 20 gb unformatierte partition.
ich denke, wenn die partitionstabelle im eimer ist, sind meine daten im "datennirvana".

wie sagt man bei windoof so schön? alles was schief gehen kann, geht auch schief.

hmm, naja. ich denke, die daten sind futsch.
oder hat einer ein prog, womit ich partitionstabellen wiederherstellen kann?
ohne alle cluster und sectoren ausrechnen und per hand die start und endsectoren der partitionen in die tabelle eintragen zu müssen.

wäre echt cool, wenn ich das wieder richten könnte.
thx


----------



## bdragon (29. Juli 2001)

Poste dein Problem doch nochmal bei http://www.tweakpc.de vielleicht weiß dort noch jemand Hilfe
Wenn Du noch etwas länger Zeit hast. Schreib mal eine Mail an http://www.heise.de , die können dir bestimmt helfen.

Viel Glück
bdragon


----------



## bdragon (29. Juli 2001)

Hi FLAme

ich hab noch was für Dich
http://www.ontrack.de

Musst mal ein wenig suchen, aber ich glaube die können Dir helfen.

bdragon


----------



## Flame (1. August 2001)

*thx*

ich werd mal sehen, onb es was ist und obs die mir helfen können.

thx.

(platte kann ja bis dahin ruhen)


----------



## Schweinekrebs (13. August 2001)

es gibt ein Programm, mit dem du von Win98 aus auf ein
NTFS Dateisystem zugreifen kannst.
Hab den Namen nicht im Kopf, ist aber recht bekannt,
sollte in jeder mittlegroßen Sharewaresammlung zu finden sein.


----------



## Cool251 (14. August 2001)

Jo, ich glaub auch, daß das Problem mit der NTFS-Dateistruktur zusammenhängt. Du kannst auch versuchen, die Platte mit irgendeinem Programm in FAT32 zurückzukonvertieren, ich glaube, Windows 2000 unterstützt das sogar selbst, wenn du genug Platz auf der NTFS-Platte hast


----------



## Jack (15. August 2001)

Irgendwann hab ich mal gehört dass man mit ner Linux boot Cd oder Bootdiskette and die Daten rankommt aber nicht böse sein wenn nicht klappt hab nämlich noch nie probiert. Weiterhin gibts n programm mit dem du von diskette starten kanns (in win2k plattform) und da die Daten von der Harddisk auslesen kannst trots dem NTFS Dateiformat. Kenn aber leider nicht den Namen


----------



## Jack (19. August 2001)

Woher kommen die Datenbanken auf dem Server macht man die mit Php oder wie???


Und hat perl... irgendwas mit java zu tun oder tut man sich leiter per... zu lernen wenn man schon java kann???


----------

